# how to increase humidity in exo terra



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

ok i have one exo for darts set up and will be seting up another 2 in a months time for some darts but my humidity level is only 34% in eed the high 80s to 90s so how can i do this. one of my tanks in the future will have a waterfall if that helps can any one sugest any thing and any good misters/foggers thanks chulainn


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

use something to cover up the mesh at the top?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cover half the top with glass or something cheaper like clingfilm.

Have a resting amount of water in the drainage layer.

Add real plants.

Spray regularly.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

ok i waill get glass cut but use cling film mean while i have live plants and spray5x a dayi will add water thanks


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

anyone know any fogger that work well


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I use an argos fogger, £25. Just ad a tube on the end and leave it on the lowest setting.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i have trouble with mine sometimes i just spary the eco earth till moist and it seems to do the trick most days


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

use the A4 plastic folders that you get from tescos - the 10 for 99p folders - less messy then cling film as it lays flat on the mesh and easy to cut to size.


----------



## baba o'riley (Oct 17, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I use an argos fogger, £25. Just ad a tube on the end and leave it on the lowest setting.


Bingo!
YouTube - Alternative humidity fogger for reptile Vivariums


----------

